# Vampire Fish & Marble Motoro Photos 11/04/10



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Check out these photos that my girlfreind took of our monsters.
Enjoy!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

nice Pix Ben! The vampire fish looks rather evil in those shots lol


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

you should see him eat.
its pretty narly!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful ray Ben.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks! 
the ray has turned out to be a great success
i figure i will keep rays over & over again from now on.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

It is not that hard, right... As long as you have clean water. They won't refuse to eat.

The color and pattern looks nice in your tank. 

How big if the vampire? Keep your ray full as if the vampire is less than 6", your ray will try to hunt it down.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

sweet shots of the Vampire Ben.
can't wait to see this fish in person as i've never seen a live one.


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

very nice ray.... now you need to find a partner...


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Very very nice looking Ray


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

TCS, I still have a pair here waiting for you


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

how big is your vampire?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

vampire is nearing 8inchs now..


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> vampire is nearing 8inchs now..


1 or 4 more inches and it's close to SDS. Hopefully not, but that's just the way with scombs. So expect that already.

Nice stingray btw!

Any pics of that yellow snakehead you told me about? I know king ed got channa lucius aka spended snakehead or forest snakehead and also channa pulchra aka burmese peacock snakehead as well as channa bleheri which you know already.


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

Great looking ray!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hey el,

thats a hydrolycus tatauaia you see there. SDS??? , i have some pics of the snakehead . hes really beat up right now though, he must have been picked on @ king eds by the others. Ill post some once he is all healed up.



King-eL said:


> 1 or 4 more inches and it's close to SDS. Hopefully not, but that's just the way with scombs. So expect that already.
> 
> Nice stingray btw!
> 
> Any pics of that yellow snakehead you told me about? I know king ed got channa lucius aka spended snakehead or forest snakehead and also channa pulchra aka burmese peacock snakehead as well as channa bleheri which you know already.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

CanadaPleco said:


> Great looking ray!


thanks canada pleco!


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Sudden Death Syndrome 
Put up some pics of Nala


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

The Vampire Tetra is a way cool fish.
saw it this morning and to my shock it actually looks like a tetra only larger.
again way cool fish Ben.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks dude!!!
the geo's have settled very nicely since you left!
thanks again!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> The Vampire Tetra is a way cool fish.
> saw it this morning and to my shock it actually looks like a tetra only larger.
> again way cool fish Ben.


Well because it is a tetra in steroids. They call that vampire tetra in most lfs.


----------

